# Post von Sirius Inkasso



## Hoffi (27 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte gestern Post von Sirius Inkasso bekommen,mit einer Forderung von 250 Euro
von Zalando.Habe dort allerdings erst einmal vor rund 4 Jahren etwas bestellt,und auch sofort
bezahlt.Seit dem nie wieder.
Habe dann daraufhin bei Zalando angerufen,von deren Seite liegt oder lag niemals eine Forderung vor.
Die Polizei sagte mir am Telefon das ich am besten erstmal nichts machen sollte.
Im Internet finden sich zwar diverse beschwerden über Sirius Inkasso,allerdings haben fast alle
tatsächlich noch irgendwelche Forderungen offen.
Wie gehe ich denn in so einem Fall am besten vor? Ich würde jetzt einen Brief schreiben und geneauere
Infos verlagen.Oder ist irgendetwas bekannt wegen einer neuen Betrugswelle?
Forderungen gegen mich bestehen definitiv nicht.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2013)

Wer weiß, ob das Schreiben überhaupt von Sirius ist? Kam das per Brief oder per eMail?


----------



## hoffi (27 November 2013)

Ist per Post gekommen.Allerdings ohne Hinweis auf Bestellnummer.Nur mit einer
Rechnungsnummer,mit der konnte Zalando allerdings auch nichts anfangen


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2013)

Es ist merkwürdig, aber gerade bei Zalando habe ich da so ein grummeln im Bauch, von wegen dass manchmal die Rechte nicht weiß, was die Linke tut. Mich beschleicht immer wieder so ein Gefühl, wenn ich eine Sendung gerde von diesem Händler bekomme, dann einzelne Artikel zurück schicke und auch eine Gutschrift erhalte. Was, wenn deren Buchhaltung hakt?

Den Retourenbeleg sollte man schon einige Zeit aufheben. Wenn dann aber sowas passiert:


Hoffi schrieb:


> Habe dort allerdings erst einmal vor rund 4 Jahren etwas bestellt und auch sofort bezahlt.


...dann guckt man erst einmal ganz schön dumm aus der Wäsche.

@Hoffi, du hast doch bestimmt noch deinen Kontoauszug von damals, oder? An deiner Stelle würde ich Sirius darauf hinweisen, dass das Konto bei Zalando ausgeglichen ist und um Prüfung bitten - schriftlich natürlich!


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Von wann soll die Forderung denn (genau) sein.
Die aus 2009 SIND bereits verjährt, die aus 2010 verjähren mit dem 1.1.2014


----------



## hoffi (27 November 2013)

Hallo,

hatte heute morgen nochmal nachgeschaut.Meine einzige und auch letzte Bestellung
war von April 2011.Diese ist auf meinem Zalando Konto auch als bezahlt markiert.
Das ganze passt dann also zur Aussage der Mitarbeiterin am Telefon.
Werde dann wohl mal an Sirius schreiben.

Von wann die Forderung ist steht intressanterweise nicht mal auf dem Schreiben.


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2013)

> Nur mit einer Rechnungsnummer,mit der konnte Zalando allerdings auch nichts anfangen



Das muß nix bedeuten, wenn Zalando die vermeintliche Forderung verhökert hat haben die diese auch nicht mehr im System. Nur weil ein Hotlineheini sagt "Kennen wir nit" kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen.
Sirius hat i.d.R. titulierte Forderungen, gelegentlich auch mit Personenverwechslung (wie häufig ist Dein Name?).
Bitte doch mal um eine Forderungsaufstellung nebst Kopie des Titel. Verjährungseinrede kann man bei der Gelegenheit auch erheben.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Schreib nicht zuviel ...
Ein freundliches: "Meine Rechnungen sind bezahlt. Man möge Dir aber zu Prüfzwecken eine Kopie der Ursprungsrechnung zukommen lassen" reicht voll und ganz.
Und solange da nichts kommt mußt Du auch nicht weiter reagieren.
Außer die wollen Streß und schicken statt dessen einen Mahnbescheid. Erst da mußt Du wieder aktiv werden und diesem widersprechen.


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2013)

Probleme gibt es falls die doch schon -wie meistens- einen Titel haben und sei es nur gegen einen bösen Namensvetter. Von daher sollte schon eine Forderungsaufstellung + eventuelle Titelkopie anfordern.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Mahnpupsen die trotz Titel immer noch? Wieso nicht gleich in die Vollstreckung?
Daß eine Rechnungskopie angefordert werden soll habe ich ihm ja geschrieben


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2013)

> Wieso nicht gleich in die Vollstreckung?


Kostet etwa 70,- pro Versuch. Die Forderungen sind häufig ja nicht mehr ganz so frisch.


> ..Rechnungskopie..


Die nutzt ja nicht so viel wichtiger ist zu wissen ob ein Titel in der Welt ist um Identität, Zustellung und Forderungshöhe prüfen zu können.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Klingt logisch wenn man vermuten muß daß ein nicht erwähnter Titel vorliegt


----------



## uncle-bill (1 Dezember 2013)

Wenn Zalando nix weiss,dann weiss ICH auch nix.Wenn sich das Inkasso noch mal meldet,dann sollen sie auch Daten rausrücken (Objekt,Evtl Titel,von welchem Datum usw) Auf blauen Dunst gibt es schon mal garnichts.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2013)

Teleton hat aber recht. Wenn es sich um eine Verwechslung handelt hast Du zwar recht aber trotzdem den Ärger.
Weil der Gerichtsvollzieher führt seinen Auftrag durch obs Dir paßt oder nicht. Und Du kannst schauen daß Du den Ärger aus der Welt schaffst.
Und DEN Aufwand ersetzt Dir keiner.


----------

